# Garden Window Leak



## bpinkbinkie (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi everyone!  It was a rainy weekend here in Philadelphia and my garden window started leaking.  I have had the window for about 6 years now, no problems until this Sunday.  I found a pool of water on the window base, dripping from a "dot" in the center of the top of the window.  I did not have a ladder tall enough to look outside and see what that "dot" connects to.  Any ideas?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 5, 2009)

You can use a watering can to pinpoint the leak. I am guessing some caulk will be used in your future.
Look around to see if the water is comming in at the trim above the window also. It is hard to guess from here, but this is a starting point.
A picture would also help of the top of the window outside.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 7, 2009)

Is there a window directly above the garden window? If there is I would suggest looking at the caulking around that window unit. :2cents:


----------

